# Mcdowell Marijuana Haul Worth $1.6 Million



## LdyLunatic (Aug 14, 2006)

West Virginia
12 Aug 2006

 by Charles Owens,  
  WELCH -- A three-day marijuana eradication campaign in McDowell County has netted more than 800 plants with an estimated street value of approximately $1.6 million, officials said Friday.  
The marijuana plants were located by ground and air in several remote, mountainous locations across the county, Trooper S.A.  Murphy, of the West Virginia State Police Welch Detachment, said.  
Murphy said the marijuana plants were found in different areas, including Maybeury, Valls Creek, Northfork Hollow, the Big Creek District, and other remote locations across the county.  
"Some of them were in very remote mountainous areas," Murphy said.  "They ranged anywhere from 3-feet tall to 7-to-8-feet tall.  They were all desolate areas." 
No arrests were immediately reported Friday in connection with the discovery of the plants.  
"We are accepting any tips on who may have been growing them," Murphy said.  "If anybody has any drug tips, or knows of anybody growing them, they can give the Welch detachment a call.  We will take any type of tips we can get." 
Murphy said a West Virginia Army National Guard helicopter was used for the marijuana search.  
"The search was pretty much done by air, and then the ground crew went in to recover them," Murphy said.  "We were assisted by the Princeton Detachment ( of the West Virginia State Police ), the West Virginia Army National Guard, and the McDowell County Sheriff's Department.  
Murphy said all of the plants discovered in the three-day campaign have been destroyed.  
"Every plant you take off the road -- that is one more not out there," Murphy said.  
Murphy said anyone with information about who may have planted the marijuana plants, or with information about illegal drug activity in their community, is asked to call the state police detachment in Welch at 436-2101.


----------

